# VFTT Website Down??



## ChileMass (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone - 

Is VFTT down today, or is it my PC......?  Anyone else having trouble accessing their website?


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2004)

Yup. Down.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 3, 2004)

Just another sneaky move by Greg to drive more traffic here.


Actually, the domain expired. It has since been renewed and should be back up in a day or so as the records propogate to the nameservers.


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Just another sneaky move by Greg to drive more traffic here.
> 
> 
> Actually, the domain expired. It has since been renewed and should be back up in a day or so as the records propogate to the nameservers.


If I was really sneaky I would have registered viewsfromthetop.com after it expired and pointed it here.  Seriously though...Darren runs a great site. I know there was some talk about him registering vftt.com which was available around that time, but it's now registered...


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> I know there was some talk about him registering vftt.com which was available around that time, but it's now registered...


Turns out that vftt.com was registered by someone else:

http://www.vftt.com/

Darren should have jumped on that when I told him it was available...  :-?


----------



## pedxing (Feb 4, 2004)

You can still get the  site by its numerical address http://216.234.118.44/  and then clicking the bottom button for forums.  But it should be accessible at the address soon.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2004)

Back up:

http://www.viewsfromthetop.com/


----------



## Stephen (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey, it can happen to anybody! 

http://www.usnews.com/usnews/politics/whispers/whisphome.htm



> Oops at Post shuts down E-mail
> The Washington Post E-mail system went dark Thursday after the company let its domain name expire, a shocking mistake for the company that considers its Internet operation the best in the biz. In a memo to staffers, Managing Editor Steven Coll revealed that Network Solutions, which manages Internet addresses, "apparently notified the Post of the pending expiration via a drop-box that was not being monitored."
> 
> Spokesman Eric Grant said once the company figured out the glitch, a call was made to Network Solutions to renew the domain and the system was slowly put back on line. It’s expected to be fully operational by Friday.
> ...


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow.  Somebody must be getting reamed there today!  :lol: 

Feel confident in knowing I have AlpineZone.com registered until 12/12/07...


----------

